# Debain und ATX-Board



## venom (19. Mai 2003)

Moin Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir gestern mal die neuste Debianversion runtergeladen und auf meinem Router installiert. Das Routen und die internetverbindung funktionieren auch super, aber wenn ich den Rechner runterfahre, sollte er sich auch ausschalten, da der Rechner normalerweise im Keller steht... Wo und wie kann man das bei Debian einstellen?

MfG

venom


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (20. Mai 2003)

Soweit ich weis ist das eine Einstellung im Kernel wenn dein Board das "Advanced Power Management" unterstützt.
Der Kernel muss dies natürlich auch können.

Hier ein Link der weiterhelfen sollte:
http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/APM_Power.html


----------

